# Question for a CO



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

The area I am thinking about doing some deer hunt during muzzleloader season my buddys have said they have seen a cougar several times this fall. When i shoot a deer i usually gut and tag it then go get some help to drag it out of the woods. if I come back and a cougar happens to be eating or dragging away my deer which I have claimed by tagging it do I have a right to defend my property(deer) or let the cougar just take it?


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

No you cannot protect your property. The Cougars are protected because they are classified as endangered.
Number 6 in the link Below
*6. Is the cougar endangered in Michigan?*
The species in Michigan is listed as endangered and is protected under state law. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_43573-153232--,00.html


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

mso795 said:


> No you cannot protect your property. The Cougars are protected because they are classified as endangered.
> Number 6 in the link Below
> *6. Is the cougar endangered in Michigan?*
> The species in Michigan is listed as endangered and is protected under state law.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_43573-153232--,00.html


 
I found this online while researching this. according to this law it appears I can protect my property or have somebody protect it for me.

Sec 9.4 In emergency cases carnivorous animals may be killed or taken by the owner of property or his authorized agent, without a permit, when his property is being damaged by any such animal; but such killing or capture shall be considered unlawful unless all animals killed or taken under this provision are disposed of only as directed by the director. This section shall not be construed as authorizing the taking or attempted taking of bear by traps except under permit issued by the director. This section shall not authorize the taking or attempted taking of birds. 

So by what you were saying I cannot protect my property, what if I was a farmer and this was cow instead of a deer or it was my dog? I would be interested to see what an actual CO has to say about this.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Endangered species act trumps all unfortunately.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Endangered species act trumps all unfortunately.


Might have to check that one. Out west this has come up a few times with the wolves going after farmers livestock. There maybe some allowances if the wolf (when endangered) is caught in the act of going after the livestock. 

I talked to the brother in Montana a second ago. Cougars are not on the federal endangered species list. It may be on the state level. Out there....if a cougar, wolf or grizz gets "your" deer, back out and call the game warden and they will issue you a new deer tag. Don't fight the animal for the deer.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

TVCJohn said:


> Might have to check that one. Out west this has come up a few times with the wolves going after farmers livestock. There maybe some allowances if the wolf (when endangered) is caught in the act of going after the livestock.
> 
> I talked to the brother in Montana a second ago. Cougars are not on the federal endangered species list. It may be on the state level. Out there....if a cougar, wolf or grizz gets "your" deer, back out and call the game warden and they will issue you a new deer tag. Don't fight the animal for the deer.


I believe they're able to get special kill permits after the fact or...in the event of a livestock kill BLM/Wildlife officials actually do the tracking and killing. Though I believe wolves are no longer on the endangered species list out west.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

So if I cant shoot and the cougar drags off the deer I can get a new tag issued after the fact. Do you really think anyone is going to believe my story. It took the DNR years to even admit there cougars in the U.P.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

ghhunter said:


> So if I cant shoot and the cougar drags off the deer I can get a new tag issued after the fact. Do you really think anyone is going to believe my story. It took the DNR years to even admit there cougars in the U.P.


I don't know what Michigan's policy is on predators dragging off harvested game. Out west that is what happens. That's probably a great question for the MI DNR. I suspect that situation will come up soon. Could be just like loosing a tag and getting a replacement once the CO confirms you story. In my Kodiak hunting experience....if the bear comes in on your deer....it's his...just walk away.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I believe they're able to get special kill permits after the fact or...in the event of a livestock kill BLM/Wildlife officials actually do the tracking and killing. Though I believe wolves are no longer on the endangered species list out west.


The brother said they pulled the wolves off the Federal endangered species list and now let the states decide how they want to do it. In MT, resident wolf tags are something like $22.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chances of killing a deer with a muzzleloader to have it stolen by a cougar are very low, problably better odds of winning the powerball jackpot.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Sec 9.4 In emergency cases :

I'm far from expert, but I doubt if a cougar claimimg your deer is an emergecy.. If the cougar was dragging YOU away I think it would be OK for a buddy to shoot it :lol::lol:


----------

